# Evento convectivo final de Abril 2011



## Vince (27 Abr 2011 às 11:56)

Tópico resumo da semana de instabilidade de finais de Abril 2011

*Fotografia e Vídeo*

*27 Abril*
 Timelapse convectivo - Algarve
 Trovoada Atalaia, Montijo

*28 Abril*
 Tromba de Água no norte da Madeira
 Cumulonimbus Elvas
 Trovoada Portalegre 
 Instabilidade em Rio Maior

*29 Abril*
 Saraivada na Grande Lisboa 
 Temporal/Granizada Monchique
 Funnel Cloud em Silves 
 Trovoadas e Saraiva Região Centro
 Descargas eléctricas - Margem Sul
 Convectividade Quinta do Conde, Sesimbra
 Trovoada em Setúbal
 MeteoAlerta - Convectividade (Margem sul)
 Instabilidade em Corroios

*(Trabalho de edição e organização ainda a decorrer)*


----------



## Chingula (6 Mai 2011 às 17:39)

Vince disse:


> Tópico resumo da semana de instabilidade de finais de Abril 2011
> 
> *Fotografia e Vídeo*
> 
> ...



Interessante este trabalho, penso que seria útil para o I.M....se fosse do âmbito do acordo de cooperação existente.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2011 às 18:06)

Grandes reportagens MeteoPt


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 01:34)

Boa noite, encontrei este vídeo no youtube que gostei bastante. Como não sei onde o postar e escuso de criar um tópico novo para um envento com algumas semanas e ainda por cima para um vídeo que não é da minha autoria, partilho aqui 


Vídeo filmado de Campo de Ourique, Lisboa da autoria de miguelrdp


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2011 às 01:40)

O vídeo tem alguns raios muito bonitos, mas o autor tem que ter o cuidado de não por os dedos à frente da câmara quando está a filmar


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

Aqui deixo mais um time lapse de 27 de Abril que ainda não tinha tido oportunidade de editar:


----------

